# '99 GXE Power Window Switch Disassembly



## amkabat (Nov 3, 2013)

A few weeks ago the driver's side window stopped rolling up, it rolled down just fine. I replaced the motor with no luck. I tested the switch with a test light and found it is the switch that is the issue. I have read in several instances that pouring alcohol down the switch to clean the inside is effective, but this worries me so I'd rather disassemble the components separately and clean them that way. The only problem is that I'm having a hard time taking the plastic switch caps off, I feel like they will break if I force it. Any suggestions?


----------

